# 15 years old Young Indian's SLYNUX



## samjkd (May 22, 2005)

Hai all

 cehck this link and post ur opinions

*www.cxotoday.com/cxo/jsp/article.jsp?article_id=3903&cat_id=913


----------



## vignesh (May 22, 2005)

Ya cool man creating a linux distro at the age of 15.


----------



## GNUrag (May 23, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Ya cool man creating a linux distro at the age of 15.


... remastering an existing linux distro....

He is just a 10th standard guy and learnt remastering all by himself by reading tutorials from the net.. good infact.


----------



## cnukutti (May 23, 2005)

Yeah. There is a howto on the knoppix wiki on remastering a distro. this is easy. But I haven't tried(due to lack of RAM). But my friend have done that. 
Really good to do it in your 15th year.
_________________
*feeds.feedburner.com/cnu.gif


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 10, 2005)

Thats wonderful...
   Have to try it myself soon...


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jun 10, 2005)

Well...
he sure has got some extremely bad reviews on some other site (don't remember which)

Seems he has modified a lot...
GAIM = SyLINUX IM
and so on...

Just seems to have re-modified the code... Something PCQLinux is good at :d

Hmm...


----------



## firewall (Jun 12, 2005)

try this : 

*lfs.osuosl.org/lfs/whatislfs.html

and yes sarath really done a nice job. Pretty impressive.


----------

